# Share your show pictures



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I love seeing other people's show pictures so post your favs here. If you want, even tell why it's a special picture and what place you got in that class.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

This was my first ever show and I got master showman with my little Karma girl. Taken August, 2008.










Here is the final judging before Karma (4 months old at the time) won Grand Champion pygmy. Taken August, 2008.










Jane did NOT want to walk. Stubborn brat  Taken August, 2009.










Our little ND champions. We were still new to showing and forgot to set them up. Lol. Taken September, 2009.










The night we took Reserve Best Doe in Show!!! Taken August, 2010.










My sister showing Timber who won Jr. Champion. Taken August, 2010.










My sister showing Jewel. Her is udder is milked out, not itty bitty. Lol. Jewel won best udder in show. Taken August, 2010.










Me showing Promise who won Reserve Sr. Champion. Taken August, 2010.










Rosalie likes to make new friends in the showring. Taken August, 2010.










Jewel got Best Doe in Show and I got Master Showmanship; and it was all on my birthday! Needless to say, it was the best b-day ever! Taken September, 2010.










Whew! Those shows sure were tiring! Taken September, 2010.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful pics Tori...and such pretty girls too!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice pics and goats!! I'll start posting mine on August 13th... my first show is the 12th and they go until october... so excited!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd post mine but... I have at least a good 500+ of show pictures.... :laugh:


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

All 4 does were ours!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

These are my show pictures  we have only attended two shows now and I could only take pictures when it was just my partner showing so they are all of him and our goats!

At our first show! This is our little buck. He got 3rd place at this show!



























This is at our second show! 
Our little buck got 3rd again









And our little girl got third  and in this same class my little girl that I was leading got 5th but ribbons only to 4th. There was about 25 goats in this class!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

This is my girl that won me my 1st showmanship belt buckle  
Won 1st place in her class and almost went champion. I have tons of pics of my show cattle. I only showed goats 1 year. Did cows for 8 or 9.


----------

